# New Collars



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Thought I'd share some recent makes & add completed orders to keep all my bits in one place... so here goes

Well with all these collar makers coming out of the woodwork, I had to think of something different didn't I, so I've put my thinking cap on & come up with these:

It's a scrummy chunky corduroy buckle fastening collar lined with funky hedgehogs & ladybirds with a matching slide on bandana



















I only have this one corduroy colour at the moment as I was just trying it out but will be getting my paws on some more colours very soon

& providing I can resist the urge to cut the legs off my jeans before I can go fabric shopping I intend on creating a denim collar with a jeans style stitching & pocket looking bandana

Sticking to the bandana theme I've also added these to the collection:
Barbieflauge & Marineflauge










Lucky horse shoes


















..... & something especially for the little dogs
20mm width Liberty print collars with co-ordinating tie on bandanas, coloured or metal fasteners.



















This weeks completed orders:

20mm width spots









20mm width pink agility collar with slider tag:










25mm width peacocks & swirls with engraved metal fasteners:









20mm width small half check & 25mm side release Keep Calm










Cupcakes









Rose Tattoo


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Omg I looove the first collar and bandana!! They are soooo cute! I must resist  I really must!!


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

One step ahead is a must! :yesnod:

I know of a friend who would adore your bandana and matching collar set so will pass on your website to her :thumbup:

Now I've seen the collars for my dogs - my patience is slowly disappearing


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> ..... & something especially for the little dogs
> 20mm width Liberty print collars with co-ordinating tie on bandanas, coloured or metal fasteners.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cockerpoo lover (Oct 15, 2009)

Just seen the hedgehog one on your FB page..love it :thumbup1:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

They all look great! I love the pink camo. I want an orange camo for Broder but it seems hard to come by


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

JTHolt said:


> One step ahead is a must! :yesnod:
> 
> I know of a friend who would adore your bandana and matching collar set so will pass on your website to her :thumbup:
> 
> Now I've seen the collars for my dogs - my patience is slowly disappearing


The engraving on your fasteners looks really good, I think the key with them is not to have too much info on them otherwise it's all squashed! I wanted a 10 page essay on mine
You should have them on Tuseday



Fleur said:


> Tillymint said:
> 
> 
> > ..... & something especially for the little dogs
> ...


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

You should promote your toys as well. I got 2 personalised bones at Christmas and they have outlasted some shop bought toys. My yorkie loves hers.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2013)

I love mine! And I'm glad I went with the black tag on the agility one  I love the coudrory one too! So glad it's not Kenzie's colour or I'd be ordering that too


----------



## Grace_Lily (Nov 28, 2010)

I'm in love with the corduroy one, wouldn't change my pack for the world but how lovely would it be to have nice collars rather than ones that can withstand being caked in mud and water every day


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> I know tis about time I did some little dog stuff especially for my stall as last year there were loads of tiny potential customers & I didn't have much to offer. Will be getting some more small prints & different coloured fasteners for them are on the way
> I'm also going to have a bash a little harnesses, Sooty wants one
> BTW the Radley style one is only 25mm so might be a bit wide for Zipper.


I'll have to re-think Zippers collar then - but if you're planning a 'little dog' range I'm sure I'll fall in love with lots more collars


----------



## Holtie (May 30, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> The engraving on your fasteners looks really good, I think the key with them is not to have too much info on them otherwise it's all squashed! I wanted a 10 page essay on mine
> *You should have them on Tuseday*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Jobeth said:


> You should promote your toys as well. I got 2 personalised bones at Christmas and they have outlasted some shop bought toys. My yorkie loves hers.


They sell themselves really more at Christmas but the fluggies all year round:thumbup1:



McKenzie said:


> I love mine! And I'm glad I went with the black tag on the agility one  I love the coudrory one too! So glad it's not Kenzie's colour or I'd be ordering that too


I'll be attempting Kenzie's tankie next


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I did try Kenzie with the tankie... not actually sure if it will fit though & the "e" went wrong on your name which really annoyed me... it's more like a blob than an "e"


----------



## missRV (Nov 9, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

i absolutely love the corduroy collar with the lady bugs & hedgehog bandana, its absolutely gorgeous to say the least :001_wub:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

Everything is so gorgeous on your website...you're very talented

I'm looking for a lead (something a little different) for my boy and just spotted the pac man one...its fab!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

loubyfrog said:


> Everything is so gorgeous on your website...you're very talented
> 
> I'm looking for a lead (something a little different) for my boy and just spotted the pac man one...its fab!!


Thankyou
I've just added a load of other characters too


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

oh gosh!!! how have i not seen this!!! that corduroy!!! wow oh bloody wow!!!
would that work as a martingale?
scrap what i said on fb earlier, I am going to have to have a cordoroy collar ( and lead will it have a lead? ) and a blue lead to go with the blue collar

you will have the cord left wont you?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> oh gosh!!! how have i not seen this!!! that corduroy!!! wow oh bloody wow!!!
> would that work as a martingale?
> scrap what i said on fb earlier, I am going to have to have a cordoroy collar ( and lead will it have a lead? ) and a blue lead to go with the blue collar
> 
> you will have the cord left wont you?


I'm going to get some more corduroy in other colours, not sure what colours they have until I go into town, I just got this one to experiment with but they will only work on a buckle collar because it's so thick it won't fit through an an adjuster on the other types.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> I'm going to get some more corduroy in other colours, not sure what colours they have until I go into town, I just got this one to experiment with but they will only work on a buckle collar because it's so thick it won't fit through an an adjuster on the other types.


I lurrvve that colour  it is gorgeous esp with that fabric
What about if the martingale didnt need to be adjustable, what about if it was just made to say 11 inchs and then the fabric to a couple of inchs so it goes over head?


----------



## Emac (Feb 3, 2013)

Love the hedgehog especially but they are beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> I lurrvve that colour  it is gorgeous esp with that fabric
> What about if the martingale didnt need to be adjustable, what about if it was just made to say 11 inchs and then the fabric to a couple of inchs so it goes over head?


Like the fleece one I did you? yes that is do-able


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Like the fleece one I did you? yes that is do-able


Yes exactly like that  Wahoo can.t wait


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Gun club collar & lead set









Got some more suiting today so there'll be a new "suits you Sir" design coming soon which looks a bit like Burberry

Pacman lead


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

I like the gun club one  Bank account says no though. Between Sports Direct and Indi dog - I am skint.


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Wow that 'gun club' set is really smart!


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Oooohhh I love the Pacman one! :001_wub: xx

That would so suit Teddy as he's a greedy little monster himself! :lol:

Am broke at the minute and it would certainly be sensible to wait for him to grow a bit before ordering anything lol. But I love your stuff!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awww so nice  are you sure you can.t fit in a little one and a pile of business cards before Crufts ;-)


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Oooooo I love the corduroy! The engraving on the buckle is a great idea, how much would a corduroy collar with engraved buckle be?


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I am loving McKenzie's agility collar!

Too bad my pair are so blooming heavy coated, you can never tell they are wearing collars, let alone see an awesome design on them!


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Gun club collar & lead set


Ohhh I know who thats for  

It looks beautiful


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> Ohhh I know who thats for
> 
> It looks beautiful


Oooh is Miss Tinks going to match the CHs? .


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Dogless said:


> Oooh is Miss Tinks going to match the CHs? .


Well more of an homage than a match


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> Well more of an homage than a match


They are honoured to be joined by such a lovely lady .


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Awww so nice  are you sure you can.t fit in a little one and a pile of business cards before Crufts ;-)


I thought you were waiting until after Crufts:nono: I'm going away on Saturday for a few days so won't be able to get any more done until the end of next week.



lucyandsandy said:


> Oooooo I love the corduroy! The engraving on the buckle is a great idea, how much would a corduroy collar with engraved buckle be?


The corduroy ones are only suitable for the buckle & hole fastening type as they are too thick for side release fasteners .



Jazmine said:


> I am loving McKenzie's agility collar!
> 
> Too bad my pair are so blooming heavy coated, you can never tell they are wearing collars, let alone see an awesome design on them!


Same here with Tilly, all her collars disappear under her scruff



moonviolet said:


> Ohhh I know who thats for
> 
> It looks beautiful


Is it for you? If so I'm posting it tomorrow


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Does this mean Tilly doesn't get lots of new collars?

Is pink the only colour for the agility collar?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> Does this mean Tilly doesn't get lots of new collars?
> 
> Is pink the only colour for the agility collar?


er.... no it doesn't mean Tilly doesn't get new collars She gets about 2 a month & usually a matching lead although I've been using a plain black slip lead for the last few months (shame on me!)
When we go walkies she has lots of fans coming over to have a look what she's wearing so we have to change regularly & on sunny days she sometimes wears a bandana

Pink is all I have in stock in the agility as there are so many colours that I just buy them to order.
here are the other colours I can get:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Is it for you? If so I'm posting it tomorrow


 Yes:thumbup: yes I gave OH a short list and asked him to make the final decision, I haven't had a sex change honest!!:lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm a little embarrassed about how excited I am about Kenzie's new collars


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

is the coudroy hedgehog collar on sale yet? I would love one for Daisy:001_wub:

edit: JUst found it I also found the spotty one..... the brown spots on aqua would look amazing on Daisy... hmmmm


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> er.... no it doesn't mean Tilly doesn't get new collars She gets about 2 a month & usually a matching lead although I've been using a plain black slip lead for the last few months (shame on me!)
> When we go walkies she has lots of fans coming over to have a look what she's wearing so we have to change regularly & on sunny days she sometimes wears a bandana
> 
> Pink is all I have in stock in the agility as there are so many colours that I just buy them to order.
> here are the other colours I can get:


PMing you!


----------



## Jennac (Mar 12, 2012)

Love the matching collar and bandanna sets! If only you can do one in dachshund print.........


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Purple celtic with double lock side release fastener & engraved slider tag:


----------



## moonviolet (Aug 11, 2011)

Received with many thanks ( sorry pic isn't great )


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Why must I always come across this thread when I am due to get money....
I believe you may have made an addict out of me...

What style collar would you recommend to go with a bandanna? OH said he wants one for her. 
Btw the lovely red one you made for her no longer fits. (well, largest size just clips together but I can't even fit a finger in between it and her neck.  )


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

moonviolet said:


> Received with many thanks ( sorry pic isn't great )


aw lovely pic thanks


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Symone said:


> Why must I always come across this thread when I am due to get money....
> I believe you may have made an addict out of me...
> 
> What style collar would you recommend to go with a bandanna? OH said he wants one for her.
> Btw the lovely red one you made for her no longer fits. (well, largest size just clips together but I can't even fit a finger in between it and her neck.  )


I put the fabrics here to go with the bandana ones, I've got some more to add but they are all blue.
Tillymint's Website


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> I put the fabrics here to go with the bandana ones, I've got some more to add but they are all blue.
> Tillymint's Website


You're evil for actually linking me there. This will make me want to buy more than one!!!

Tempted to get that hedgehog one... Gotta ask the oh if he wants that one, though. 
I want something sort of "calm" for shamaya. Just to give people a shock when they see how insane she is


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Sweeties collars & bandanas:









with a little help from Tilly trying to steal the photo props










Lab/Retrievers:









A gift for a very brave doggie


















Starting on the 20mm wide spring collection:


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Oooohh I looovvvee the sweeties one!! :001_wub: xx

I think Teddy would love one of your Fluggies - shall have to treat him at some point!!  xx


----------



## Owned By A Yellow Lab (May 16, 2012)

Ooh I love the Labrador collar!!!


Honestly is it any wonder some people (me ) are collar addicts with pictures like that to tempt us......


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

Owned By A Yellow Lab said:


> Ooh I love the Labrador collar!!!
> 
> Honestly is it any wonder some people (me ) are collar addicts with pictures like that to tempt us......


Well with all these collar makers on the forum at some point I will simply have to get a collar from every collar-maker to be fair to everyone...... :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

The sweeties collar sets are truly scrumptious 
And YAY!!!! the 2013 range for the smaller dog are looking beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Symone (Dec 3, 2012)

I want that sweeties one, however I couldn't have it. I would be buying sweets daily. 

Is there any way you could get a "Swiss" material? Something like mountains, or the flag... I want to make my mum laugh when we move


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> The sweeties collar sets are truly scrumptious
> And YAY!!!! the 2013 range for the smaller dog are looking beautiful :001_tt1:


Got more to follow in boyish colours


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

How many pennies for corduroy hedge pig collar and lead set in martingale ? How does one pay please ? Do I go through website or just paypal you, its been too long sinc3 I ordered sorry


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> How many pennies for corduroy hedge pig collar and lead set in martingale ? How does one pay please ? Do I go through website or just paypal you, its been too long sinc3 I ordered sorry


They are on the website, but only as a buckle fastening with the bandana in that design, they aren't suitable for martingale.

What's a hedge "pig" ?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> They are on the website, but only as a buckle fastening with the bandana in that design, they aren't suitable for martingale.
> 
> What's a hedge "pig" ?


An odgepeg, a hedgehog .  
Not even if like my fleece one it doesn't have to be adhustable ? How much is lead to go woth the blue fleece collar too ?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> An odgepeg, a hedgehog .
> Not even if like my fleece one it doesn't have to be adhustable ? How much is lead to go woth the blue fleece collar too ?


Oh yes, I remember now, what length do you want the lead, normal 1 metre? I'll work out a price & let you know tomorrow.

Lead to match the blue one - with fleece on the handle or all the way along?
I never did see a pic of him wearing that
Was it you that showed a pic of a sewing room?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Oh yes, I remember now, what length do you want the lead, normal 1 metre? I'll work out a price & let you know tomorrow.
> 
> Lead to match the blue one - with fleece on the handle or all the way along?
> I never did see a pic of him wearing that
> Was it you that showed a pic of a sewing room?


Normal one metre lovely please , just fleece on handle
ooo sorry, I havemt been able to get any really good ones 
Here's a video with percy wearing it at crufts
Chinese Crested dogs at Crufts 2013 - YouTube


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)




----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint ?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Tillymint ?


Lead to match the blue one with fleece handle £13.99

would a 25mm width on the hedge pigs/cord be ok with a 20mm martingale piece? cord on the inside & hedgepigs on the outside (bit like the fleece lined one) I don't think I could get it all on a 20mm, same with lead, or could do a 20mm lead with just hedgepigs along & corduroy inside handle - £24.99 for set x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Lead to match the blue one with fleece handle £13.99
> 
> would a 25mm width on the hedge pigs/cord be ok with a 20mm martingale piece? cord on the inside & hedgepigs on the outside (bit like the fleece lined one) I don't think I could get it all on a 20mm, same with lead, or could do a 20mm lead with just hedgepigs along & corduroy inside handle - £24.99 for set x


 Ooo that sounds perfect, but I don't mind a 25mm lead to go with it. 
Can you invoice me to [email protected] please ?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Ooo that sounds perfect, but I don't mind a 25mm lead to go with it.
> Can you invoice me to [email protected] please ?


Ok  where did you get that wooden thread holder from?


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Ok  where did you get that wooden thread holder from?


Thanks 

I couldn't swear it was this seller but it was amazon US and definitely this model 
Amazon.com: Mega Rack II Thread Rack and Organizer: Arts, Crafts & Sewing


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Dillon's lead to match his collar:









Hedge "pigs" mini martingale & lead for Babycham:










This is for Bee Creative's Molly, who very kindly designed me a logo which I will be embroidering onto my shirt 
fleece lined collar & police lead









Personalised with kennel name for a certain 3 chocolate labs & 1 flatcoat









Got some (didn't make them!) flower clips for the daisy denim collars


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Personalised with kennel name for a certain 3 chocolate labs & 1 flatcoat


Can't wait for them to arrive, the numpty girls are going to look very posh if/when I take them out in public


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

I do like the denim daisy. Part of me want the ninja to have a more girly collar as she is so pretty, but, she isn't very girly , but the denim I like, Even I used to have a dress like it  would you be able to do that in 20mm or are the daisys too big, she could probably manage a 25mm, whats the price, for a side release or what would it look like in the silver buckles, I like shiny  cost ??? so many questions and I will probably change my mind anyway  no clip on daisy needed hubby would go mental , even though he would then melt and think she looked cute  lol.

SL your girls will look very smart :thumbup1:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> I do like the denim daisy. Part of me want the ninja to have a more girly collar as she is so pretty, but, she isn't very girly , but the denim I like, Even I used to have a dress like it  would you be able to do that in 20mm or are the daisys too big, she could probably manage a 25mm, whats the price, for a side release or what would it look like in the silver buckles, I like shiny  cost ??? so many questions and I will probably change my mind anyway  no clip on daisy needed hubby would go mental , even though he would then melt and think she looked cute  lol.
> 
> SL your girls will look very smart :thumbup1:


Yes they are do-able on 20mm can still get the daisy on 
Both widths are the same price, Without the flower, they are £14.99 or £15.99 with the shiny metal fastener. The flowers are £1.00
I was going to wear one in my hair


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

The Sleeping Lionesses are going to look fabulous in those


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Can't wait for them to arrive, the numpty girls are going to look very posh if/when I take them out in public


They look awesome!


----------



## GingerRogers (Sep 13, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Yes they are do-able on 20mm can still get the daisy on
> Both widths are the same price, Without the flower, they are £14.99 or £15.99 with the shiny metal fastener. The flowers are £1.00
> *I was going to wear one in my hair*


Well that could be my excuse 

I think I like, I will have a good look at her later and decide whether a 25mm (presumably the print looks better bigger or no??) would suit she does have a freaky long neck, by shiny metal do you mean buckle or side release thing ( I look at so many I can't remember who does what) She is ok at the moment but she went through a stage of not liking the click so have to bear in mind what sort of noise they make


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I will try and get a photo of all four of them with their new (and only) collars on, although I'm not sure how successful that will be as we're all going a bit stir crazy with the snow at the moment. Obviously I've done a reverse colour thing, so the chocolate girls get black collars and the black pesky thing gets the chocolate collar


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I will try and get a photo of all four of them with their new (*and only*) collars on, although I'm not sure how successful that will be as we're all going a bit stir crazy with the snow at the moment. Obviously I've done a reverse colour thing, so the chocolate girls get black collars and the black pesky thing gets the chocolate collar


 poor neglected girls :crying:

Good luck with that! It usually takes 2 of us to manage to get a decent photo of just 1 dog posing nicely (1 with camera, 1 with treats)...


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

GingerRogers said:


> Well that could be my excuse
> 
> I think I like, I will have a good look at her later and decide whether a 25mm (presumably the print looks better bigger or no??) would suit she does have a freaky long neck, by shiny metal do you mean buckle or side release thing ( I look at so many I can't remember who does what) She is ok at the moment but she went through a stage of not liking the click so have to bear in mind what sort of noise they make


Yes I think it does look better on the 25mm because you can see more (the daisies are woven into the fabric in not printed)
I do both the buckle fastening & metal side release.. so whichever you prefer



Sleeping_Lion said:


> I will try and get a photo of all four of them with their new (and only) collars on, although I'm not sure how successful that will be as we're all going a bit stir crazy with the snow at the moment. Obviously I've done a reverse colour thing, so the chocolate girls get black collars and the black pesky thing gets the chocolate collar


I think your colour choice combos will look great on them 
I don't believe for a minute Rhuna is a "black pesky thing"


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Thank you so much Tillymint and _so_ pleased you liked the logo too - what a great swap


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> I think your colour choice combos will look great on them
> I don't believe for a minute Rhuna is a "black pesky thing"


Even the vet knows that Rhuna is referred to as the 'fluffy black pesky thing'


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Just a quick post to say they've arrived and look fabulous, Zasa is however obsessed with chewing them  so once she's a little more tired, I may try and get the camera out.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> Just a quick post to say they've arrived and look fabulous, Zasa is however obsessed with chewing them  so once she's a little more tired, I may try and get the camera out.


Look forward to the camera moment:thumbup1:


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

I love the hedghog fabric you have! OH says I'm not allowed to get any more collars until the current ones have had it. I'm off to get the scissors...


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

sharloid said:


> I love the hedghog fabric you have! OH says I'm not allowed to get any more collars until the current ones have had it. I'm off to get the scissors...


Give em to Sleeping Lion's Zasa..... sounds like she will quite happily chew them up for you


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

I still owe you agility collar photos of Scout & Mira.

They have worn them to a couple of competitions now and had some admiration, I've decided that green is most definitely Scout's colour. Thinking I may need a nice green one for his everyday collar now too!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Dillon's lead to match his collar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> Tillymint said:
> 
> 
> > Dillon's lead to match his collar:
> ...


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Some more 

Collies  (my room is covered in collies at the moment)









Labradors/Retreivers









Terriers (20mm)









A cat in the way!









Lady bird love hearts


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Just gorgeous, all of them xxx


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Finally got around to making Tilly's metallic gold with brass posh collar for Sundays









& a silver one for everyday with slider tag









I appear to be hoarding tags so have another 2 to make when I can decide which design
The tags are from the same lady who does my sliders, engraved on both sides I have name on the front & address etc.. on the back.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Hubby's been paid :thumbsup:

What colours do the coloured clasps come in?

I need to make some decisions 

And what do you recommend for small black male dogs


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Love the cat in the way lol


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Navy, red, turquoise, green, limey yellowey, brown (I'm out of brown but can get more)
Fabric covered or cushioned with ribbon?
Black dogs... red, green, light blue?


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> Navy, red, turquoise, green, limey yellowey, brown (I'm out of brown but can get more)
> Fabric covered or cushioned with ribbon?
> Black dogs... red, green, light blue?


For the girls I'm drawn between the liberty and the sweets 
Liberty - Fitzgerald and Pink Daisies
Sweets - I just love the bright colours of the Allsorts 

Zipper - I get told off by my son if I get him anything to girly  So what do you recommend that's manly either ribbon or fabric?

What I ever I get them has to compliment their leads - Hot Pink for Lilly, Purple for Missy and Red for Zipper


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> For the girls I'm drawn between the liberty and the sweets
> Liberty - Fitzgerald and Pink Daisies
> Sweets - I just love the bright colours of the Allsorts
> 
> ...


I have these stripey ones which are quite boyish & bright & the beach themed one top left looks nice with a red clip.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

awww man 
love love love


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

oohhh!!! I like the boats  especially as we live next to the sea


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

dont suppose you have anything in an aeroplane do you? 

for Bomber


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> Navy, red, turquoise, green, limey yellowey, brown (I'm out of brown but can get more)
> Fabric covered or cushioned with ribbon?
> Black dogs... red, green, light blue?


Do you have any pink clasps left? Like in the picture of the Liberty Fitzgerald set?

My niece loves the boats for Zipper with a red clasp, and she says he'll need a matching bandanna 

Just need to decide between the liberty prints I like or which coloured allsorts and which ones for which girl and what colour clasps to have on each one - too many choices it's hurting my head


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> Do you have any pink clasps left? Like in the picture of the Liberty Fitzgerald set?
> 
> My niece loves the boats for Zipper with a red clasp, and she says he'll need a matching bandanna
> 
> Just need to decide between the liberty prints I like or which coloured allsorts and which ones for which girl and what colour clasps to have on each one - too many choices it's hurting my head


I have more coloured 20mm clasps on their way


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Spring is coming 





































Personalised collar & police style lead


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Oooh I am just loving these, especially the last one in green :001_wub:  xxx


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Love, love, LOVE the pale blue boats one 

That's about 5 on my wishlist now and no money to buy any of them :cryin:


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

sketch said:


> Oooh I am just loving these, especially the last one in green :001_wub:  xxx


Glad you like Rayden's


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Glad you like Rayden's


I don't like Rayden's.........I LOVE it xxx
They are all really gorgeous though to be honest x


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Few more today


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

You are so bad!!!!! As soon as I think I've decided on a new collar you come along with even more gorgeous collars 

I'm loving the Beach one, and the bright colours and pink with the pretty flowers


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> You are so bad!!!!! As soon as I think I've decided on a new collar you come along with even more gorgeous collars
> 
> I'm loving the Beach one, and the bright colours and pink with the pretty flowers


I've done quite a few boy colours lately (I said I would) so just ended the day with the urge to make something girlie which are supposed to be for my stall, but I think one may end up around Tilly's neck


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

OMG, the Dalmatian print  

It's too big for just a collar on it's own isn't it? :crying:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> I've done quite a few boy colours lately (I said I would) so just ended the day with the urge to make something girlie which are supposed to be for my stall, but I think one may end up around Tilly's neck


I'm loving all the boy's stuff :thumbup1:

I think you're going to have to help me decide  I want them all  But sadly I didn't win the lottery this week


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Oh my, the beach o e is amazing


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Coffee said:


> OMG, the Dalmatian print
> 
> It's too big for just a collar on it's own isn't it? :crying:


Well I thought so which is why I made it into a bandana one, here is the collar on it's own, can't get a full dog on, some of them have short legs, some long so can get "bitza" dog on which makes it quite interesting.
I thought that about the beach one too as it has quite big seagulls, lighthouses, beach huts etc.. on it, but they turn out quite nice with bitza this & that on


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I'm loving all the boy's stuff :thumbup1:
> 
> I think you're going to have to help me decide  I want them all  But sadly I didn't win the lottery this week


No good asking me to decide, especially now I have the coloured fasteners for the 20mm ones, I sit there for ages trying to decide what colour to put on what!
I'm going to the fabric shop tomorrow, need to keep my hands in pockets & just get what is on my list!!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> No good asking me to decide, especially now I have the coloured fasteners for the 20mm ones, I sit there for ages trying to decide what colour to put on what!
> I'm going to the fabric shop tomorrow, need to keep my hands in pockets & just get what is on my list!!


No take your hands out your pockets  
Although maybe you shouldn't I think any more choices and my head will explode


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

I love all things liberty, I have tons of hello kitty liberty print stuff, and some liberty art fabric stuff from etsy, and my sister made me a patchwork quilt with 100% liberty london art scraps for my birthday. I am very far from ever getting anyone to spend so much on a collar for my new puppy-ever but one day I WILL own a liberty fabric collar- SAVING! <3 

Your collars are amazing and I love what you do!
Xx


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

*Hides from this thread, Must not Look* Damn it, *shaky fist* I curse you Tillymint xxx :devil::001_tt2::wink5::001_wub:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

sketch said:


> *Hides from this thread, Must not Look* Damn it, *shaky fist* I curse you Tillymint xxx :devil::001_tt2::wink5::001_wub:


She's pure evil isn't she


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Fleur said:


> She's pure evil isn't she


Totally, You can go off people can't you............  xxx


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Some more...


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I can't remember what I've made this last week with Tilly being poorly, but here are some..
Pacman collar & lead with slider ID tag



Pacman fabric lead with name


Don't want to talk about these, I did the wrong colour so have to do them again


Purple celtic


Squares with brass fixings (one of my favourites) & still popular


Rescue bandanas



Personalised Coupler


A thingy-me-jig (for attaching a harness to collar)



Tilly's new tag arrived today so I thought she better have a new collar for it & just because she's a brave girl, I lined it in velvet I also needed a long lead for her while she has short walks recovering with poorly paw.... 


The collar is lost amongst her scruff as usual.... but the tag is visible (even though it's showing back to front) I love the way it jingles too


----------



## sketch (Sep 19, 2009)

Fab as always hunny,
Will need some more "stuff" made soon sweetie xxx


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

still love the pacman pattern good job i'm poor!


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

I love the ones that were in the wrong colour!! damn being skint.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

catseyes said:


> I love the ones that were in the wrong colour!! damn being skint.


They are for sale the leads are only 30" short walking leads though. I was going to put them on my stall..... but if anybody is interested, they are £25 per collar & lead set with free postage.
The size of the collars are 17 - 20" with 4 holes spaced 1" apart (more holes can be added if needed a bit bigger or smaller.


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

aww such a shame, grizz has a 26" neck and little zelda is only about 13 lol! typical!


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

How much are the rescue bandanas and a thing-me -jig?



Thanks


V


Had loads of admiration for the boys Tillymint gear at the CCCGB Champ show at the weekend


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Oo I love the houndstooth ones! What size are they?

Ignore that I've just seen!!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> How much are the rescue bandanas and a thing-me -jig?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


The thingy me jig is £4 (I think it's 13mm wide)
The bandanas are £7.99 for 1, or for 5 or more 20% discount, free postage & 1 free plain collar.



Galadriel17 said:


> Oo I love the houndstooth ones! What size are they?
> 
> Ignore that I've just seen!!


They are available in 3 different colours... but like I said I did the wrong colour, they are confusing
The ready made sets for sale are the ones on the left ( I think)
But can also be made to order in the other colours


----------



## Galadriel17 (Jan 22, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> The thingy me jig is £4 (I think it's 13mm wide)
> The bandanas are £7.99 for 1, or for 5 or more 20% discount, free postage & 1 free plain collar.
> 
> They are available in 3 different colours... but like I said I did the wrong colour, they are confusing
> ...


Ooh their lovely! Don't think they'd compliment Rolo's colouring but Elmo would look fantastic in all those colours. Trouble is, he's not fully grown yet and already had a number of posh collars for when he's all grown up! 

Maybe for his birthday!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Although we had to cancel our trip this weekend this is what Tilly would have been wearing

Glamping collar:
Because the slide on bandanas don't work for a half check..... the new clip on style



Also added a slider tag engraved with "I'm on Holiday" "If found please phone...."


I let her try it on though


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

That last pic,she doesn't look impressed ha ha


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Although we had to cancel our trip this weekend this is what Tilly would have been wearing
> 
> Glamping collar:
> Because the slide on bandanas don't work for a half check..... the new clip on style
> ...


Oh did I give you an idea there? Looks good.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

sharloid said:


> Oh did I give you an idea there? Looks good.


Was that you that said about them on FB? If so then yes you invented it
I did say "why didn't I think of that"
I'll probably get some lighter weight plastic Kam snaps... the ones I used were all I had.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

The 20mm width version with coloured fastener:


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you do double ended leads that can have a handle type thing down near the clip for going on the collar? If that makes sense  If not I can try to explain it better, or look for a pic of something similar... lol.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

lozzibear said:


> Do you do double ended leads that can have a handle type thing down near the clip for going on the collar? If that makes sense  If not I can try to explain it better, or look for a pic of something similar... lol.


Yes they can have handles both ends, trigger clips both ends & D rings, it helps to be specific as I've done lots of different variations!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Latest makes:

Bandana collar with engraved buckle


Calveras hound collars:






Agility:


Peacocks:


Velvet lined collar with removable bow tie:


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

*Tillymint* quick question if I may ...... do you do semi-slip collars?

If so, do you know how they stand up to prolonged wetting / drying - Maisie is in the sea or burns / ponds nearly every day?

I'd still need her 1/2 check one (she's a sod for backing out of collars) to walk her on but wondering if something like a semi slip would be better with especially the sea water as the chains unfortunately rust really quickly on the 1/2 check ones

Or .... any other suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> *Tillymint* quick question if I may ...... do you do semi-slip collars?
> 
> If so, do you know how they stand up to prolonged wetting / drying - Maisie is in the sea or burns / ponds nearly every day?
> 
> ...


yes I do semi slip like these (I think they are the old style the way I do them)


If you can see on the photo below on the right, the whole double slip piece threads through the ring, but they can be done the other way as a loop if preferred

For the sea I would suggest just having plain webbing without any ribbon or fabric on.


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> For the sea I would suggest just having plain webbing without any ribbon or fabric on.


Fab!

She does have a rather lovely one, courtesy of Sid (which is her "wear around the house/garden one") but it's fabric covered and I really don't want to ruin it with loads of sea water!

I'll check her measurements tomorrow and order one, what heading do they come under on your website (sorry I couldn't see anything obvious where they would sit)?

Thanks


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Lilylass said:


> Fab!
> 
> She does have a rather lovely one, courtesy of Sid (which is her "wear around the house/garden one") but it's fabric covered and I really don't want to ruin it with loads of sea water!
> 
> ...


They aren't on there, you can just email me neck size, width & colour I won't be able to do it until next week though as all machines are going for a bit of TLC. The plain cushioned ones are £7.99 plus postage x


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Perfect! 

No problem with next week, I can keep using her 1/2 check until it arrives .... and then it'll be having a good clean! (you can get the rust off, but it's a pain and once it's started it comes back fairly soon).

When this happened with Ben's collars, I just bought a new one ..... but his were just "bog standard" 1/2 checks and I'd like to keep Maisie's "custom" ones for as long as I can!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Haven't posted any new collar pics for a while













Tilly got a collead


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

I did post a pic of my four in their collars, not sure if you saw it? It wasn't brilliant, will try and get a better one of the four of them now we seem to have some nice weather


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Sleeping_Lion said:


> I did post a pic of my four in their collars, not sure if you saw it? It wasn't brilliant, will try and get a better one of the four of them now we seem to have some nice weather


I don't think I did,otherwise I would have pinched it


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> I don't think I did,otherwise I would have pinched it


B*gga, will have a look for it.....


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

Oooooh i love the green flowers with the green clip how much is it?

cant see it on you site.

Ta x


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

i love all of your things, you have a lifelong customer in me


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Gorgeous collars


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I'll be updating the website tonight & adding free p&p for July

The coloured clips are only on the 20mm width only & they are random colours only... basically what I'm trying to say is I don't have any green left, but I think I've got yellow 



catseyes said:


> Oooooh i love the green flowers with the green clip how much is it?
> 
> cant see it on you site.
> 
> Ta x


----------



## catseyes (Sep 10, 2010)

LOL yellow would be fine i will have a look at your site tomo.. 20mm would be fine as it would be for zelda she really needs one to wear when we have her out offlead he current tag keeps getting knocked off her harness so we need a collar... dont tell hubby she has 5 in the cupboard!!


----------



## x clo x (Feb 24, 2012)

ooh and actually tillymint, i forgot to say, Ive let the little dogs use their blankets now, and they look great matching their collar and leads 

i need to decide on a girly fabric for another one for roxi (although i love her fox one) and she needs a matching blanket..

im thinking of a new set each of the little dogs, and i may just get a set for the OH's labrador...

oooh i need to win the lottery!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

x clo x said:


> ooh and actually tillymint, i forgot to say, Ive let the little dogs use their blankets now, and they look great matching their collar and leads
> 
> i need to decide on a girly fabric for another one for roxi (although i love her fox one) and she needs a matching blanket..
> 
> ...


aw sweet  put some pics on my fb pleeeze  I love Asbo.... I want his hair style


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

The website has now been updated with FREE p&p for July 

Some more bits I've made today:


----------



## Lovehatetragedy (Jul 8, 2010)

Your work is beautiful, you might be getting an order from me in the immediate future! x


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Some recent newbies 











ooh & the Christmas ribbons are in  got a few different ones this year... but the Grinch is back! I kept running out of Grinchie last year!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> Some recent newbies
> 
> 
> 
> ooh & the Christmas ribbons are in  got a few different ones this year... but the Grinch is back! I kept running out of Grinchie last year!


Love this one!

any luck on making wider collars?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

pogo said:


> Love this one!
> 
> any luck on making wider collars?


No I didn't like the flat fasteners tbh they were ugly & not contoured & just looked uncomfortable & they wanted a minimum order of 50!


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Tillymint said:


> No I didn't like the flat fasteners tbh they were ugly & not contoured & just looked uncomfortable & they wanted a minimum order of 50!


ah fair enough!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm loving the jelly beans 

And Christmas collars how exciting


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I'm loving the jelly beans
> 
> And Christmas collars how exciting


I'm guessing most people will already have one from last year & will re-use that.. but you never know
Tilly will still be a Grinch as always

I choked on a jelly bean whilst taking that photo


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Tillymint said:


> I'm guessing most people will already have one from last year & will re-use that.. but you never know
> Tilly will still be a Grinch as always
> 
> I choked on a jelly bean whilst taking that photo


I don't think I'd get away with ordering new Christmas collars this year  But I still like to window shop  And then there is always the possibility of Christmas Bandanas 

I'm glad you didn't choke - but making jelly bean collars is not an excuse to scoff a jar of jelly beans


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Fleur said:


> I don't think I'd get away with ordering new Christmas collars this year  But I still like to window shop  And then there is always the possibility of Christmas Bandanas
> 
> I'm glad you didn't choke - but making jelly bean collars is not an excuse to scoff a jar of jelly beans


I don't even like them just couldn't stop myself eating them though


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh I like these, do they come in rather large and fluffy Malamute size?


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Tillymint said:


> ooh & the Christmas ribbons are in  got a few different ones this year... but the Grinch is back! I kept running out of Grinchie last year!


I think I will be getting my order in early so you don't run out before I get a chance


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

salemsparklys said:


> Oh I like these, do they come if rather large and fluffy Malamute size?


Yes, any size (except really small) the bigger the better


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Tillymint said:


> Yes, any size (except really small) the bigger the better


Fantastic, I shall go look tomorrow and order one next week


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

salemsparklys said:


> Fantastic, I shall go look tomorrow and order one next week


I'll be updating the website at the weekend with the new ones


----------



## salemsparklys (Jul 26, 2012)

Ohhhh, shall keep my eyes open for them then


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Sadly.... I've had to cancel the Grinch collars
& anything else with branded characters on, there has been a bit of a flare up today about the big boys coming down on people using their branded items or copies without licence & small as I am in the big pond, I don't want to take the risk for my business:hand:


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Can I see what ribbons you've got for Christmas?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> Can I see what ribbons you've got for Christmas?


Not yet
September


----------



## Jazmine (Feb 1, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> Not yet
> September


Ooh, you tease!


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Jazmine said:


> Ooh, you tease!


I'll get some made up as soon as I can, they just looks better "made" than showing you the ribbon, some have Xmas trees on & this one is cute


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Tillymint said:


> Sadly.... I've had to cancel the Grinch collars
> & anything else with branded characters on, there has been a bit of a flare up today about the big boys coming down on people using their branded items or copies without licence & small as I am in the big pond, I don't want to take the risk for my business:hand:


Oh no,that's such a shame,I would loved to have a grinch collar


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

such a shame about all the character inspired works! its been all over FB and Ebay and Forums etc.. a shame....


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

MrsGiggles said:


> Oh no,that's such a shame,I would loved to have a grinch collar


I'll be wrapping it around the Xmas tree now have loads of the damn stuff!



Indiandpuppy said:


> such a shame about all the character inspired works! its been all over FB and Ebay and Forums etc.. a shame....


I know... I wasn't sure if I was just jumping on the panic band wagon, but I can actually see the point of the creators & I'd rather sleep easy in my bed!


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

Love the christmas dog ribbon

I noticed some US collar makers won't sell character or football etc branded stuff but say you can buy fabric of choice, send it to them and they can then make what you want with it instead.


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I haven't got one of your collars yet, think I'll have to get a Christmas one for Lucky this year


----------



## Pupcakes (Jun 20, 2011)

TM! I am going to have to get you to make The Terrors special wedding collars/leads!
The theme is navy blue to match my ring...that's as far as we've got! I'd love a big soft blue collar for Dottie with a big flower attached and diamontes! And Charlie something dappa with a bow tie. Sexy and sophisticated like the man himself! 

You're the lady with the skills!


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

2Hounds said:


> Love the christmas dog ribbon
> 
> I noticed some US collar makers won't sell character or football etc branded stuff but say you can buy fabric of choice, send it to them and they can then make what you want with it instead.


That's a good idea


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

2Hounds said:


> Love the christmas dog ribbon
> 
> I noticed some US collar makers won't sell character or football etc branded stuff but say you can buy fabric of choice, send it to them and they can then make what you want with it instead.


yes I did that with the superman project as it was official sm fabric & actually stated on it "for personal use only" so the customer paid for the fabric & paid me for the service of making up.
Different with the ribbons though because they must be copies not original.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Pupcakes said:


> TM! I am going to have to get you to make The Terrors special wedding collars/leads!
> The theme is navy blue to match my ring...that's as far as we've got! I'd love a big soft blue collar for Dottie with a big flower attached and diamontes! And Charlie something dappa with a bow tie. Sexy and sophisticated like the man himself!
> 
> You're the lady with the skills!


yes as long as I get plenty of notice I'm doing some at the moment which I can show in a few weeks after the wedding


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Tillymint said:


> yes I did that with the superman project as it was official sm fabric & actually stated on it "for personal use only" so the customer paid for the fabric & paid me for the service of making up.
> Different with the ribbons though because they must be copies not original.


Might have to do this now,I really want a grinch collar lol


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Tillymint?

I've been looking EVERWHERE for a collar for Skipper... Just an everyday one and came across this thread...

Is it still possible to get the cord collars? Or the tweed, country ones? 

I like cute ones but LOVE the country bumpkin look 

Is that possible?

I've had a look on your website but can't find any  Maybe I'm just being blind though...


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Tillymint?
> 
> I've been looking EVERWHERE for a collar for Skipper... Just an everyday one and came across this thread...
> 
> ...


I asked about the corduroy collars last week and there is none left


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Boo 

I'm still looking at the website to see what takes my fancy


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

MrsGiggles said:


> Might have to do this now,I really want a grinch collar lol





Lauren5159 said:


> Tillymint?
> 
> I can do a collar & give you the grinch ribbon on it for free... as a gift... from me to you... no charge.... free ribbon....bla bla... I'm just not going to advertise them any more lol, I've pm'd you back x
> 
> ...


Hi yes sorry they are last years designs & I haven't re -stocked them as I like to change every year, I'm just starting to get the Autumn winter fabrics in so will see if I can get some more of that colour corduroy. I have got chocolate brown but not beige & no checks yet either. I go every week to the fabric shop so I keep checking what's coming in. I'm aiming to get it all finished updated in September.


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> Boo
> 
> I'm still looking at the website to see what takes my fancy


I do update the FB page more regular than the website.... Just trying to put my shiney new cover photo on there but it won't upload


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

I think chocolate brown would be nicer with Skip's colouring 

Do you have chocolate brown in stock and ready to go?

He has a scrawny little neck so I'll measure it and let you know, if that's okay?

I'll head over to your FB page now


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

Lauren5159 said:


> I think chocolate brown would be nicer with Skip's colouring
> 
> Do you have chocolate brown in stock and ready to go?
> 
> ...


I do but haven't got anything made in it yet x


----------



## Lauren5159 (May 28, 2013)

Typical... I loved the 'beach' collar and it's sold out 

Can I place an order for the chocolate brown corduroy? Should I PM you on here or on FB? 

That is, if it's okay to do that and your okay using you corduroy 

No doubt I'll be placing more orders when you put up your autumn collection lol x


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Lauren5159 said:


> Typical... I loved the 'beach' collar and it's sold out
> 
> Can I place an order for the chocolate brown corduroy? Should I PM you on here or on FB?
> 
> ...


Yes,me too lol


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

I've just finished updating the website with all current stock (I think!)
& hope to add more as & when I get things in
Look out for some more newbies....






ooh & Christmas collars are back with free delivery if ordered before the end of October
Tillymint's Website

& Christmas stockings & toys
Tillymint's Website

Thanks for looking  Tilly elf helper promises not to run off with my squeakers this year


----------



## MrsGiggles (Feb 12, 2013)

Oh wow love the corduroy one,can you do that in half check?


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

MrsGiggles said:


> Oh wow love the corduroy one,can you do that in half check?


Sorry no - only in buckle fastening as the corduroy on the webbing is way to chunky to glide through the slide adjuster x


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

fabulous as always
I have two and half collar and lead sets from TM, use them every day and they are fab 

Was lucky enough to get theladybugs and beige cord set  Gorgeous


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

babycham2002 said:


> fabulous as always
> I have two and half collar and lead sets from TM, use them every day and they are fab
> 
> Was lucky enough to get theladybugs and beige cord set  Gorgeous


They were hedge pigs remember


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Tillymint said:


> They were hedge pigs remember


Indeed  Ladybugs and hedgepigs 

Gorgeous


----------



## Tillymint (Nov 2, 2010)

A few more in lovely Autumn colours I made today
These can be made as collars, leads, bandanas & sets.. either way around
Greens Camo Splodge & Stripes


Orange & Gold Spots & Paisley


Tilly quite fancied a set for herself with brass to match the gold.. so I had to oblige


----------



## HappyWag (Aug 25, 2012)

Lovely collars 
Like the snowflake Christmas/winter ones, Shows blue on the picture, which is the colour we would be after, but on the colour choice it says: Forest green, red and pink. Is blue available please.


----------



## ChavasRegal (Aug 14, 2013)

Tilly, do you have any pac-man sets left? Pick up my puppy tomorrow and he needs a bit of geek chic


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

eurghh love the brass trimmings
they would look lovely on willow

I think she must be due a new collar about now as well


----------

